
Banjo suspends state surveillance contracts after report details founder’s white - makaroni1
https://techcrunch.com/2020/04/30/banjo-damien-patton-kkk-utah/
======
interestica
> founder's white

I read it as the contraction for "founder is white". Headline is cut off.

